#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

NIT Allahabad is popularly known as Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology*.*

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT:* 1961 

*CONVERTED TO NIT:* 2002

*Connectivity:*

Nearest Airport: Bamrauli Air Force Base, Allahabad
Distance from Airport: 15km
Nearest Railway Station: Allahabad Junction Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station: 13km


*College Ranking*:

Among all NITs: 4th
In the Outlook India Top Engineering Colleges of 2015: 18
In ET Now-Economic Times of 2015: 1 in Institutes of North India

*MODE OF ADMISSION:* JEE (MAIN), 


*COURSES OFFERED:* 

Bio-Technology
Chemical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Electronics & Communication Engineering
Information Technology
Mechanical Engineering
Production & Industrial Engineering

*Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology Allahabad First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2015.*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
9962
17257

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
21552
28032

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
75168
95932

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
173964
228580

Open Rank
Other State
7302
16885

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
257139
257139

OBC Rank
Other State
21328
26018

SC Rank
Other State
31939
104993

ST Rank
Other State
173077
174154

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4471
8988

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13408
14628

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
49557
59816

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
95286
126799

Open Rank
Other State
5576
8366

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
191175
191175

OBC Rank
Other State
13641
17199

SC Rank
Other State
57387
64295

ST Rank
Other State
106590
106590

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3754
7410

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
93834
93834

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7962
12538

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
28254
36201.1

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
332429
332429

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
147305
164375

Open Rank
Other State
5390
7099

OBC Rank
Other State
7369
10608

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
97608
97608

SC Rank
Other State
30264
41513

ST Rank
Other State
29487
48118

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
610
2597

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
60484
60484

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
2702
6553

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
101933
101933

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
17776
30779

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
143051
143051

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
66044
125043

Open Rank
Other State
625
1540

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
6993
6993

OBC Rank
Other State
1630
3977

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
31625
31625

SC Rank
Other State
14060
30716

ST Rank
Other State
27088
58481

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
448
5090

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
74342
74342

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5502
9947

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
143536
143536

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
19996
34933

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
32110
90517

Open Rank
Other State
2393
4238

OBC Rank
Other State
4939
6581

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
81857
81857

SC Rank
Other State
14872
33655

ST Rank
Other State
43674
52209

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2644
5162

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
63090
63090

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7112
11218

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
136058
136058

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
32582
48086

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
92968
167803

Open Rank
Other State
1681
3452

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
45083
45083

OBC Rank
Other State
4379
7426

SC Rank
Other State
23821
39041

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
631290
631290

ST Rank
Other State
64206
77357

ST (PwD) Rank
Other State
204619
204619

*Information Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3186
6023

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7761
13643

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
211469
211469

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
41129
59406

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
171680
210412

Open Rank
Other State
2595
4849

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
45537
45537

OBC Rank
Other State
5151
10756

SC Rank
Other State
37950
56053

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
663785
663785

ST Rank
Other State
85756
113847

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2828
4940

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
71231
71231

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5491
9337

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
140533
140533

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
5170
32304

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
99328
119560

Open Rank
Other State
824
3690

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
61921
61921

OBC Rank
Other State
4530
6749

SC Rank
Other State
26178
34625

ST Rank
Other State
26181
47556

*Production & Industrial Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6099
12102

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
150388
150388

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
18782
22021

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
48440
74563

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
200285
200285

Open Rank
Other State
5482
12511

OBC Rank
Other State
19797
21672

SC Rank
Other State
21770
89652

ST Rank
Other State
121063
132934



*NIT Allahabad Fee Structure for academic session of 2014-2015 For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for this academic session Rs. 70,000/- per annum

*NIT Allahabad Fee Structure* *for academic session of 2015-2016* *For Engineering:*

Tuition Fee for this academic session will be updated soon

*Placement 2014

**S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
AK SOFTWARE
6.5

2.
Belzabar
(Info not Available)

3.
VERIZON
4.96 + Joining Bonus (₹50,000)

4.
MAHINNDRA COMVIVA
5

5.
MU SIGMA
4

6.
Samsung R&D Delhi
7.2

7.
SONY
4.25

8.
OnMobile
4.25

9.
NEC Technologies
4

10.
Tata Hitachi(Telcon)
(Info not Available)

11.
MITSUBISHI ELECTRIC INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED
3.5

12.
L&T Infotech
3.5

13.
ORACLE OFSS
6.8

14.
Reliance Industries Limited
6

15.
LIC Life Plus
3

16.
Nokia Siemens Network
6.5

17.
Awadh Infra
3.6

18.
Trilogy/Devfactory
24

19.
ICFAI University, RAIPUR
31K Per Month

20.
Havells India Ltd
4.4-4.8

21.
Hero MotoCorp
(Info not Available)

22.
Teerthanker Mahaveer University
(Info not Available)

23.
Tech Mahindra
(Info not Available)

24.
Hindalco
4

25.
Tavant
4.5

26.
United Phosphorus Limited
4.5

26.
ESCO Couplings
3.5 + Joining Bonus (₹1 Lac)

26.
Ideal 21st Century
4.2

26.
MediaTek
7.1

26.
SAMSUNG HEAVY INDUSTRIES
(Info not Available)

26.
Misys Software
5.22



*CAMPUS FACILITIES : 

* Library
 Banking
 Canteen
 Computer Center
 Executive Development Centre
 Health Centre
 Hostels
 IEEE Chapter
 IGNOU
 Nodal Centre
 Post Office

*To get more attachememts like 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round*





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

